# توزع رايلي وويبل لتحديد احصائيات سرعة الرياح



## طاقة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اقدم لكم ملف بسيط فيه شرح مبسط عن كيفية دراسة توزع وييبل ورايلي لدراسة احصائيات سرعة الرياح في مكان محدد وبالتالي كيفية معرفة الإستطاعة التي يمكننا الحصول عليها في مكان محدد وعلى ارتفاع معين للعنف........أرجو أن يكون فيه الإفادة للجميع:56:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور .....


أرجو أن يكون قابلاً للتطبيق في كل مناطق الكرة الأرضية .........


----------



## مراد بو معراف (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## طاقة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الى الأخ عصام........ نعم تعتبر هذه الدراسة قابلة للتطبيق في جميع المناطق وهي دراسة دقيقة...... ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس الهمكي (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخ طاقة على هذه المشاركة المميزة...:20:
ولكن لي تعليق بالنسبة لموضوع حسابات سرعة الرياح في اي منطقة جغرافية لمعرفة الاستطاعة التي يمكن توليدها بواسطة العنفات الريحية في هذه المنطقة ....فمن المعروف ان طريقة توزيع ويبل رايلي هي طريقة جيدة لمعرفة عدد الساعات لكل سرعة من سرعات الرياح على ارتفاع محدد خلال السنة في موقع محدد وبالتالي استنتاج منحني توليد الاستطاعة للعنفة الريحية المراد تركيبها حسب نوع المولد المستخدم..ولكن هذه الطريقة تعتبر طريقة بدائية نوعا ما وتحتاج لكثير من الوقت والجهد .:86:.
اضف لذلك فهي طريقة غير دقيقة لأنها لا تأخذ كل العوامل بعين الاعتبار(خشونة الأرض و نعومة التربة و....),
وفي الوقت الحالي هناك العديد من البرامج الحاسوبية التي تعطي النتائج بدقة بالنسبة لموقع جغرافي محدد من خلال ادخال البارمترات الخاصة بهذا الموقع وبوقت وجهد قليل ....ارجو ممن يملك فكرة او مشاركة حول هذه البرامج ان يقدمها لنا مشكورا....:56:


----------



## mnci (30 سبتمبر 2008)

هدية مقبولة منك حبيبى اخ طاقة


----------



## طاقة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للمهندس الهمك على مرورك وملاحظاتك .......... ولكن لا بد من معرفة المبدأ النظري لعملية حساب عدد ساعات هبوب الرياح والاستطاعة الناتجة عند كل سرعة ولذلك كان لا بد من معرف هذا المبدأ ....... من جهة اخرى ان البرامج المستخدمة في هذا المجال أذكر منها برنامج transis وهو برنامج ممتاز في مجالات الحسابات العملية في مجال طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية......... أرجو ممكن يمكنه الحصول على هذا البرنامج أن يفيدنا به.
مع خالص الشكر ....


----------



## البروك عمر (18 يناير 2013)

لكم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمه لاستخدام توزرع ويبل فى تحديد المكان الامثل لمحطات طاقه الرياح


----------



## eng magdi89 (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك... الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

